# Suche Buch "Automatisieren mit S5-115U" von Hans Berger



## tnt369 (6 Januar 2011)

hallo!

ich suche das buch "automatisieren mit s5-115u" von hans berger.
falls es jemand rumliegen hat bitte anbieten.

gruß
Thomas


----------



## Ghosty (6 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
schau doch mal bei Amazon. Hab gesehen, damit dort einige gebrauchte exemplare Angeboten werden.
Gruß


----------



## tnt369 (6 Januar 2011)

falls ich hier nicht fündig werde, greif ich bei amazon zu.


----------



## Rumbler (15 November 2011)

Ich denke mal das hat sich erledigt oder?

 Hätte noch zwei Exemplare von dem Buch...

Gruß,

Rumbler


----------



## tnt369 (15 November 2011)

danke, aber ich habs damals schon gekauft.

gruß
thomas


----------

